# Taurus 65 Grip



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone know what grips (rubber) can be put on the older model Taurus revolver (model 65-66) .357 caliber? I am not sure.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=277607

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/rub65comchec.html


----------

